# Subaru



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looking at one of those Auto estate outback models 2007 model, anyone had or still got one or can say what their reliability is like, say compared with Toyota Rav4. 2006..

Someone said to me yesterday that Toyota have taken over Subaru, is this correct.

cabby


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

cabby said:


> Looking at one of those Auto estate outback models 2007 model, anyone had or still got one or can say what their reliability is like, say compared with Toyota Rav4. 2006..
> 
> Someone said to me yesterday that Toyota have taken over Subaru, is this correct.
> 
> cabby


Evening cabby. One of our neighbours used to have one and they reckon it was great except from being thirsty.

Nick.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

cabby said:


> ........
> Someone said to me yesterday that Toyota have taken over Subaru, is this correct.
> cabby


tried google?
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-08/toyotas-silent-subaru-stake-pays-off


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> tried google?
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-08/toyotas-silent-subaru-stake-pays-off


That link seems to be 2 years old??
Edit - But I couldn't find anything newer - so Toyota and Subaru "collaborate" on some vehicles and Toyota own 16.5% of Subaru

And between them they are cleaning up in the USA

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The Outback is too high for the boss to get into, so it is a case of back to the drawing board. Maybe a return to the BMW 5 series. Need a front passenger seat at a height of 17 to 20 inches from the ground.Must be auto and have room and a low lip for me to lift a wheelchair into.So I am thinking of estates vehicles.
Any guidance appreciated.Oh yes we do like a larger vehicle as apposed to a town size runaround.

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I had an '06 Octavia estate and an '09 Passat estate, for 3 years each. Both fine vehicles, excellent all-round workhorses, neither ever broke down or went wrong. When I retired and had to buy my own I went for a '57 Volvo V70, a softer ride and drive than the other two, but an even better all-rounder. No idea about seat heights - other than they are adjustable on most but the basic models.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes - I was going to suggest Volvo as well

I am currently thinking about a move to a 2012 XC90 but I've been "spoiled" by my 04 Saab Aero estate which has loads of "toys" and goes like stink

The only problem I have with it, apart from it's done 112,000 miles, is that it's very low and I keep running aground on the high kerbs here in Spain

I had a trade-in estimate of just £350 for the Saab against a Volvo (at £20,000ish) - at that price I might as well keep it and take out good breakdown insurance

Cheers

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> Yes - I was going to suggest Volvo as well
> 
> I am currently thinking about a move to a 2012 XC90 but I've been "spoiled" by my 04 Saab Aero estate which has loads of "toys" and goes like stink
> 
> ...


Surely worth ore than £350, must be.

You could get more than that with those robbing bleeders at we buy any car thieves.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is outrageous, or is the saab that bad, or is that the Spanish prices. If in the UK better off selling to the owners club.

cabby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

5 series estate is actually quite low to the ground, but really well made.

A lad i work with has an XC90 and just spent £2k on a "routine" service. They are aslo very thursty. 

What about an XC70 ? lower, but not to bad, lovely comfy, lots of toys and although thirsty, not in the XC90's league.


----------

